# eMachines D620 BIOS Update



## ianjames92 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm having some serious problems flashing Phoenix BIOS on my eMachines D620 laptop. I currently have v1.03 and want to update to v1.13, however it seems everything I try won't work. The files I downloaded from the website always seem to have some "excuse" as to why they're not working. I've tried WinPhlash and I've tried to do it from DOS, equally with no luck.

I need this update so I can upgrade my CPU from an Athlon 64 1.6GHz (e2650) to an Athlon 64 X2 3GHz. Currently, whenever I try to install the new CPU, the BIOS beeps multiple times, then the screen "flickers" continually whenever I boot Windows.

As I have a laptop, the lack of a floppy drive is an issue, however I've tried all the CD emulation tools available on the internet, again with no luck. I even installed MS-DOS as the main operating system, with great frustration. The .bat file I run always gives me some form of error.

Any help on this situation will be much appreciated.

Ian James (UK)

*EDIT:* My spec is:

AMD Athlon 64 e2650 1.6GHz
2GB RAM
ATi Radeon 256MB
Seagate 160GB HDD


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In order to flash using the dos method you need to boot from the drive with the .bat file have you tried using a bootable USB thumb drive?


----------



## ianjames92 (Jan 9, 2010)

I've tried to make my USB bootable, but haven't been successful because apparently it's too big (8GB). I did try using DOS from a CD though, and managed to access the BIOS files on the USB, but I got "Memory allocation for Backup file buffer failed" when I ran the .bat file.

Perhaps there's something wrong with the files I got from eMachines?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Thumb drive is not too big. It does need to be made bootable and void from any other files other than the bat. file. This is the easiest method for making a Flash drive bootable.
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...swItem=MTX-UNITY-I23839&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN


----------



## ianjames92 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting the HP tool. Unfortunately, Windows tells me the USB key needs to be formatted, so I can't add the BIOS files. Where to go from here? :S


----------



## ianjames92 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hang on, ignore my last post: I've managed to make the USB boot into DOS, but now I get a new error when I run the .bat file. It loads the BIOS image, then gives me the error "File has different BIOS part number". This is the closest I've got so far! Is there anything else I might have forgotten to do?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Double check you have the correct bios for your model PC.


----------



## ianjames92 (Jan 9, 2010)

Yup, I'm certain. Very interesting though, as I've just managed to successfully flash it with v1.03, the existing version. I tried with v1.13 again, but still the same error. Very strange indeed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Where did you hear that bios would support different CPU's all I see are power management and s3 state fixes, the motherboard appears to only support 15w cpu's.


----------

